# Protreus coordinates?



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have them?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Try this link:

https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/DEEPWATER-PROTEUS-IMO-9675171-MMSI-538005124


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

28.62388 N / 87.99671 W on Nov 04, 2017 at 00:48 UTC.


----------

